# Second Hand Market?



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I've been looking in to new L&G Tractors and haven't found anything in the price range I'm looking for. Do any of the manufacturers have second hand reconditioned tractors under warranty. I looked and couldn't find anything. I know a lot of car companies resell cars like that.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that some folks buy used or broken machines then recondition them. You might check your phone book or the web. What are you "wanting" to buy?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Some power equipment dealers offer Demo models @ a reduced price. Demo models are machines that have been borrowed from the dealer or manufacturer by customers or dealers to see if the equipment fits their needs. Machines typically have 1-25 hours of use. The dealer starts the warranty once the papers are signed and the machine is in your hands. If you buy one of these check the following....
Air Filter (clean?)
Oil(clean?)
Blades(sharp?)
Drivetrain(is it quiet or loud and humming? quiet = Good)
Belts(tears?)
Do a visual inspection of moving parts for signs of cracks or damage(some people may have beaten on it so check just in case).
Where I work, I clean and tune up demos, most are in top condition, others are scratched and such. 
As long as the dealer gives you the Manufactures warranty, demos are the way to go. They are used, but used under the dealer, not an owner. You still will be the original owner once you sign the papers.


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> I know that some folks buy used or broken machines then recondition them. You might check your phone book or the web. What are you "wanting" to buy?


I'm still not 100% on that. I know I want lawn and garden, but I think until I get on one and ride around a little I have no clue what I'm lookipng for. I've been reading a lot of old threads on here. Still I would like to drive one a round a bit.



HYDROGUARDIAN16 said:


> Some power equipment dealers offer Demo models @ a reduced price. Demo models are machines that have been borrowed from the dealer or manufacturer by customers or dealers to see if the equipment fits their needs. Machines typically have 1-25 hours of use. The dealer starts the warranty once the papers are signed and the machine is in your hands. If you buy one of these check the following....
> Air Filter (clean?)
> Oil(clean?)
> Blades(sharp?)
> ...


Thanks. I was curious if you guys did that. One of the best cars I ever had was a dealer car. When you can get the guys in the back to fix every little thing it tends to stay top notch.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

where do you live, if your close come on over and you can drive a couple of my tractors, 15 horse john deere rider for cutting grass, x728 for tilling and blowing snow, and a 111 for riding around the yard.

three different size tractors to give you idea what they are like.

Rob


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Texas. Something tells me the trip would be fun though.


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

My wife and I are here 7-24 get on the plane.

I'll fire up that big boy X728

Rob


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

I'll keep that in mind if I ever find myself around a plain!


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

I know JD takes a lot of things in on trade, but every dealer is different. Some go through them to resell, and others just resell as is. Pretty much have to go to a dealer/implement place and ask, or check out their websites.


----------

